# OT - Need advice for sick chicken



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

I know she is not a goat, but I already posted this on the poultry board and I don't know what to do. I know some of you have chickens too, so I thought I'd ask over here as well. Copied and pasted my original post below:

I just went out to check for eggs and one of my girls was sprawled on the floor of the coop. They were all fine and acting normal this morning. She is about 7 months old and just recently started laying, an Easter egger. When I pick her up, she is pretty strong flapping her wings and whatnot. But her feet seem to want to curl under her so she can't stand up and her mouth is staying open a bit. She seems to be wheezy. Eyes are dry and clear, but the red part is redder than usual and her lower lids seem almost bruisey purple.

Right now she is sitting in my lap while I type. This is not an overly friendly bird that would normally just sit here. What do I do? I have never had a sick chicken and I am at a loss. I think I have liquid LA-200 in my goat kit, but I don't think I have any other antibiotics. Don't know if I can give her that or not or even if antibiotics are called for.

Help


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry about your girl. Could she have Marek's disease?


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks. I don't think it is Marek's. She was vaccinated and the symptoms don't seem to fit from the websites (I did look that one up). But I am no chicken expert, just floundering in the dark here. Right now she is in a box in the bathroom, laying there panting. Part of me feels it would be kinder to just put her out of her misery, since I don't know how to treat her. Haven't gotten any responses on the poultry board either. But I hate to have to kill her because of my own incompetence and I really don't want to let her die slowly if I can't save her. I feel so bad


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hang on a few minutes..I'll go a lookin'. If she was vaccinated..it probably is not Mareks.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If she is gasping like that, I don't think you can save her. You might try antibiotics quickly, but if she is already short of breath, it is probably too late.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe Newcastle disease? Here's a link..scan down and find it..see what ya think. Antibiotics might help her.

All the best~

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/common-chicken-illnesses-and-treatments.html


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Egg bound?


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

How do I tell if eggbound? I tried to feel from outside and didn't feel a lump or anything. I just don't know. She is panting, but her eyes are bright and I can't bring myself to put her down. But she is clearly feeling bad. I think I am going to tuck her in for the night with a bowl of water and see how she looks in the morning. I have a bad feeling she may not make it through the night, but I don't know what else to do. That website says there is no treatment for Newcastle, but then I found another site that says it hasn't been in the US since 1974, so I don't know about that either. I don't even have any chicken antibiotics, nor the knowledge to determine if they are appropriate. I am a bad chicken momma


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-treat-egg-binding-in-chickens.html


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

i am FAR from a chicken expert...but I have given a sick roostet a SHOT!!! not sure what was wrong with him..but he was really listless, flat and felt feverish to me...i gave him 1/2cc of biomyicin..IM in his upper thigh....I repeated it every couple of days..by day 5 he was back to acting normal and went on to live for years....I also removed a boney looking tumor from the ear area of another rooster...gave him the same shots....one day (while city company was here LOL) one of my big black cochin hens gobbled down a big bug and began to choke, gasp ...stagger and fall.....i grabbed her up and attempted to get air into her...yes chicken cpr!!! the bug was blocking things.. ended up working a huge beetle up from her craw area and out of her mouth...a few good lips to beak puffs and she was good to go..... that's about all of my medical background as far as chickens are concerned...but I do have a 13 year old hen...not anyhing I did ...she's just too tough to die....good luck with your feathered lady

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Sounds like pneumonia. Try the antibiotics, if it helps, it's better than waiting, Found this for dosing:

"After hours of searching for the proper dosage for LA-200 a week ago, I have finally found an answer! After talking to a Auburn University Poultry Science professor I have found the TRUE dosage for LA-200 to treat gasping, gurgling, congestion, and other symptoms of CRD. Use .20 CC per pound (5lb chicken = 1CC). Inject into breast approx 1/4 inch deep ONCE. Do not inject another dose until day 3! This is a broad spectrum antibiotic that does not begin to dissipate until day 3. On day one, two, and three rub VetRx onto their combs and nostrils and addone ounce of VetRx to one gallon of their water which has to be "faucet hot" to be able to mix with the water. On day three give another dose of LA-200 according to the dosage above and do not give anymore! On days three thru six use the VetRx as used above both topically and in their water supply. Also during this time, put a heat lamp on them and keep them out of the wind. By day seven you should have healthy chickens. This worked miracles for mine who were deathly sick and lying on their sides wth CRD and I did not lose a single one! Follow these instructions precisely and IT WILL WORK FOR YOU!"

Found here http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/631458/miracle-la-200-dosage-and-vetrx-for-crd-treatment


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

guess I wasn't crazy for giving a chicken a shot after all LOL... hopefully you info will save not just this hen, but many future sick chickens...

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you! I will try the LA-200 today. So far, she is still alive. After spending the night in the bathroom in a box, she has relaxed quite a bit and is actually not panting or anything anymore, but seems to be breathing normally. She is just laying on her side, not able to stand up. But her front end is kind of upright on the breastbone and her head is up, she is looking around brightly and her eyes are clear. I hate that I don't know what to do, but I don't feel ready to give up on her when she is not giving up, you know? I wonder if she is egg bound, but I haven't seen her strain and I can't feel anything from the outside. Though I haven't been brave enough to feel internally, I am terrified I will hurt her. Not sure what to do now, I am supposed to be heading to work in 15 minutes!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Best to put her out of her misery. I've never seen one recover when they were that sick. Prey animals tend to not show sickness till it is too late.


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks ladies! She is still with us as of right now. In fact, she laid an egg in her box, so that rules out eggbound. It is looking more and more like she injured herself or was bit by a spider (those are the theories of my coworker who has her degree in poultry science). She is no longer wheezing or panting at all and is bright, alert and "talking" to me. Just not using her legs  So, I am continuing the supportive care and hoping she is strong enough to heal whatever is going on.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Great news! Hope Miss Hen gets to feeling better real soon!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I used this once to save a chicken....I thought it was a miracle. I just found my notes and this is all I have....
Chicken recipe

40-50 mg Ceph per KG 2 times a day
Â½ teaspoon charcoal with sugar water

I had 250 mg Cephalexin caps and charcoal on hand. I opened up the caps and mixed a bit with the charcoal and molasis. Fed it to her with a syringe. We had to go to an event that night and I thought she would be dead when we got home. She was up and eating and drinking!!!
Just throwing this out there!


----------

